# Clean Bulk Advice



## HitMan87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new here and this is my first post so...stand by...

I'm looking to clean bulk, I'm roughly 5'10" and weight about 11.3 stone. I've been lifting for some time now and have build up reasonable size (considering I was about 8.5 stone when I started years ago!) and good definition. However, I'm looking to bulk and put on some good quality solid mass.

I'm not a big eater, I tend to struggle to eat a lot in one go so I eat regularly throughout the day. I also struggle with time during the working hours for meals so really the hours below (working hours 9 - 5) have to be stuck too. However anything I can eat on the go is a bonus.

My current diet looks something like the below:

*07:00*

*
*Porridge

Protein shake

Mixed fruit

*09:00 / 10:00*

*
*Scrambled egg and beans on toast

*12:30*

Usually whatever is on the menu at work, typically good food e.g. chicken breast/turkey, red meat or fish, vegetables, potatos

*15:30*

*
*Tuna Pasta or chicken with rice

*18:30*

Evening meal, typically good food e.g. chicken breast/turkey, red meat or fish, vegetables, potatos

*Gym on training days*

*
*

*
21:00 / 21:30*

*
*2 egg ham omelette/ scrambled egg on toast/chicken breast and rice

Protein shake

Looking for advice on how I can shake this up? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cottage cheese, peanut butter and a banana mixed makes a nice shake full of what you need and it's cheap, also around 800cals


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Avacados with a drizzle of olive oil & some sea salt.

Getting a throb just thinking about it.

If your looking to increase calories, a good quality full fat cheese and whole milk shouldn't be sniffed at either!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to UkM mate. Diet looks good. Good suggestions above imo as both add additional good fat sources [avocado and peanut butter]

SicKC


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks pretty clean mate. As for increasing your kcals without getting dirty or increasing meal size content, then your shakes are the easiest way.

Add in milk, grounded up oats, walnut oil, peanut butter etc. You can easily knock a 1000kcal shake up with little effort.

How many kcals is your diet above btw? If you've only recently started it then you may find it sufficient enough to clean bulk on.


----------



## HitMan87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Much appreciated, sounds as though shakes are the way forward.

In terms termse diet above, been on it for a few months, hence the reason looking to increase. I think it's just over 2500 cal


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

You probably need to get a grip of what your calories actually are because if your serious about putting some size on you really need to monitor what's going in your body on a daily and consistent basis. Once you have this then up your daily by 300-500 calories per day gor a week or so and see how you look/feel.

Personally I would get your extra calories from whole foods and not shakes. Shakes like these can be good pwo but ideally you need to be EATING more not DRINKING.


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

You need to find what works for your body, I currently only have my carbs intra/peri and pwo and find this works for me at keeping me lean as well as fuelled for my workouts.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

DJC_77 said:


> You probably need to get a grip of what your calories actually are because if your serious about putting some size on you really need to monitor what's going in your body on a daily and consistent basis. Once you have this then up your daily by 300-500 calories per day gor a week or so and see how you look/feel.
> 
> Personally I would get your extra calories from whole foods and not shakes. Shakes like these can be good pwo but ideally you need to be EATING more not DRINKING.


Good post.

Your first meal is fine, looks spot on

second, i'd drop the beans (too many sugars and poor quality protein) and switch the toast to a wholemeal option.

Your third meal at work seems decent. However as annoying as it is, you may have to scrap this off and bring your own. Simply because if your serious about improving your physique you need to measure portion size and protein/carbs/fats. It's almost impossible to do this when eating from a canteen or something

fourth meal of tuna/chicken with pasta/rice is a good option

Your pre workout meal is also good.

my only switch up would be on the last meal, remove the shake and put it immediately after training. Then by the time you get home you will more than likely be hungry and then eat the egg meal.

Basically, your diet isn't to bad, you just need to carefully track your calories/portion sizes/macros and increase them steadily as you grow.

To op, if you want to lean bulk, it isn't about eating as many calories as you can, many people do this and just get fat. You need to do as above by increasing your calories between 300-500 when weight gain becomes very slow or even stops. This makes sure your only eating what you need to grow, any excess calories will lead to fat gain. Especially if you say you struggle with eating, you don't want to eat any more than you have to.

Also, if you struggle with eating food, what you can manage needs to be decent solid food.


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

I struggled for ages with amounts of food thinking I needed to eat loads of carbs at every meal to increase mass, not only did this play havoc with my gut it was demoralising. Since changing my diet to a high fat diet and cycling my carbs I feel I can manipulate my body better and manage it easier. Fats to me seem to be easier to ear and let's face it more enjoyable than stuffing your face with carbs!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

DJC_77 said:


> I struggled for ages with amounts of food thinking I needed to eat loads of carbs at every meal to increase mass, not only did this play havoc with my gut it was demoralising. Since changing my diet to a high fat diet and cycling my carbs I feel I can manipulate my body better and manage it easier. Fats to me seem to be easier to ear and let's face it more enjoyable than stuffing your face with carbs!


Same for me.. I normally make 35-40% my diet from carbs and I used to be eating like 100g plus a meal, just felt stuffed and bloated 24/7 now I eat cleaner carbs @ 60-80g max a meal with the rest centred peri workout and not only do I look leaner, I train better and feel better.

Agreed on the fats though, Almondbutter and salmon, 2 fat sources I can eat allllllllll day (not together though) :laugh:


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> Same for me.. I normally make 35-40% my diet from carbs and I used to be eating like 100g plus a meal, just felt stuffed and bloated 24/7 now I eat cleaner carbs @ 60-80g max a meal with the rest centred peri workout and not only do I look leaner, I train better and feel better.
> 
> Agreed on the fats though, Almondbutter and salmon, 2 fat sources I can eat allllllllll day (not together though)


Nuts, butter, olive/coconut oil even 70-80% dark choc, gotta be better than eating carbs all day


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

DJC_77 said:


> Nuts, butter, olive/coconut oil even 70-80% dark choc, gotta be better than eating carbs all day


Have you tried mixing coconut milk/oil into scrambled eggs mate? Saw it in a recipe by Paul Scarborough once and its tasty as fcuk.


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

No mate I'll give it a go, sounds nice.


----------

